# What fader unit is this?



## mybadmemory (Mar 14, 2021)

Just watched @DanKeenMusic review the Postcard Piano, and noticed a very compact 4-fader unit sitting to the left of his keyboard. Anyone knows what it is? Currently considering either a Monogram or potentially waiting for the one in this thread to get finished, but the one in the video looks interesting too!


----------



## Loïc D (Mar 14, 2021)

I haven't seen a similar design before. My bet is custom made / DIY.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 15, 2021)

Just yesterday I found a listing on ebay from the UK for a 3 70 mm fader box for 50 pounds. It looks similar to that one. The neat thing is one can change values in the box itself.


----------



## mybadmemory (Mar 15, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> Just yesterday I found a listing on ebay from the UK for a 3 70 mm fader box for 50 pounds. It looks similar to that one. The neat thing is one can change values in the box itself.


Link?


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 16, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Just watched @DanKeenMusic review the Postcard Piano, and noticed a very compact 4-fader unit sitting to the left of his keyboard. Anyone knows what it is? Currently considering either a Monogram or potentially waiting for the one in this thread to get finished, but the one in the video looks interesting too!


Dan answers it in the comments... it's prototype made that someone made but is realizing that the parts cost, etc, won't make it feasible to produce commercially. I offered $40 for the parts list and schematic, lol! Anyway, here's the Twitter link where he reaches out to our own @christianhenson and if you click the image of the product, you'll see the fella's thoughts on making it and Christian's reply.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 16, 2021)

A simple programmable box like that is a perfect project for PreSonus, look how they gave us FREE CC control in the FadertPort 8 and 16 with 100mm faders... I love it, but it's a big unit just for CC and they haven't provided a way to change CC values on the faders. Want to swap 1 and 11 and put Vibrato third, but I can't complain about a free firmware upgrade.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 16, 2021)

The nakedboards have a small footprint and tiny price: 


https://nakedboards.org/mc8.html



Take ages to arrive tho. Mine is 1.5 month now on the way, still waiting...


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 16, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Link?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Usb-and-Din-Midi-Controller-3-faders-programable-CCs-and-channel-DAW-SYNTH-nv-/224382112339?_ul=MX (3 fader programable midi controller)


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 16, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Usb-and-Din-Midi-Controller-3-faders-programable-CCs-and-channel-DAW-SYNTH-nv-/224382112339?_ul=MX (3 fader programable midi controller)


...aaaaand it´s gone. Damn! That was quick. Did somebody here had the chance to even see controller?


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 16, 2021)

I finally broke down and bought a JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro. I'm not sure it makes my tracks sound any better but it's fun to slide the faders up and down.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 17, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I finally broke down and bought a JL Cooper Fadermaster Pro. I'm not sure it makes my tracks sound any better but it's fun to slide the faders up and down.


Same here, is due to arrive this week. 
How do you find it? 

Are the faders smooth? 
How did you connected it to your DAW? Separate MIDI interface, or through a keyboard?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 17, 2021)

MexicanBreed said:


> ...aaaaand it´s gone. Damn! That was quick. Did somebody here had the chance to even see controller?


Why gone? 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/USB-und-Din-Midi-Controller-3-Regler-baugleich-CC-und-Channel-DAW-Synth-NV-/224389535541?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 17, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Same here, is due to arrive this week.
> How do you find it?
> 
> Are the faders smooth?
> How did you connected it to your DAW? Separate MIDI interface, or through a keyboard?


Nice! It’s built like a tank. The faders have very little resistance, needing not much effort to move, which I like. I plugged the MIDI cable from the Fadermaster into my NI Komplete Kontrol, which my Mac sees as MIDI port 2 from the Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 17, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> NI Komplete Kontrol, which my Mac sees as MIDI port 2 from the Komplete Kontrol.


Excellent, this is exactly my plan too. Glad is working! 
Thanks for the input! :D


----------



## MexicanBreed (Mar 17, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Why gone?
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/USB-und-Din-Midi-Controller-3-Regler-baugleich-CC-und-Channel-DAW-Synth-NV-/224389535541?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


That's a new one, almost ten pounds. ore than the previous one.


----------

